# English Ivy is the Devil



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

So I have this large area all down the side of my yard that is heavily shaded. I could plant grass about 2 feet in but no more. I like the privacy so I dont want to cut out too much canopy. It didnt look half bad in the spring (we just moved here), but since, its grown full of who knows what, including poison ivy and other goodies. I'm not sure I'd that all dies back and looks nice again each spring but...

1. Advice besides the obvious of blood sweat and tears on removing it all? I plan on just doing it in small pieces.

2. What would you replace it with?
2b. There is a fence through there separating our yards and he had the ivy, so il have to keep that in mind when keeping it from invading and coming back across...

Thanks all!


----------

